# Cats!!



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Poxy things!!

is it a case of.....

oh..... i'd like a fluffy pet....one that i can fuss a bit....feed it....and then boot it outside in the cold, risking its life with cars and roads....so it can shit in other peoples gardens 

god, if you want a pet, look after it! protect it life....and pick up its poo! so that its not in "my backyard" as they say.

i don't blame the animals....just the owners who let them out!

rant over.

:-X


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Awe... Nicky! Having a go at those poor little furry cuties. 

I do agree with you about owners not training and cleaning up after their pets though. I've got a lovely furball of a white cat and she always only uses the litter tray indoors! If she's outside she'll run indoors to her tray just to have wee! But then again she is one spoilt cat and she's got such a well mannered owner :

Meeoow


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> she's got such a well mannered owner


of course m8.

its the people that are ok with them being out all day :-/ i could'nt stand it...i would worry tooooo much.

when we had our dog, she was well cared for and loved, and respected. which is why i find this cat thing tuff.

i know cats are independant creatures, but they adapt to what they are shown and surely would accept it as the norm.

hence the ones that pooo on my path think its an ok thing to do.......i would'nt mind....except i do walk around with nothing on my feet alot :-/...Mmmmm i suppose its like moisturiser!! 

and i do pop outside....just for a quick "check" on my girly during the evening. (not coz i am worried about her safety....i just need to admire her features) : ;D :-[

look after your fluffy Mayur 

:-* :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Next doors manky minky has just jcb'd half a pound of sausages into my luvly border , where's my spade


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Idiot owners  John leave the sausages next to your neighbours milk delivery !


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I love pus...

must not make dodgy comment.. must not make dodgy comment.. must not..

:-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I would like to see dog owners making their four legged friends use litter trays too.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I would like to see dog owners making their four legged friends use litter trays too.


If my cat can do it... so can dogs!

Come to think of it...punish crappy pet owners... force them to use a litter tray too ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Make eat the sausages more like ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I happen to adore cats. But I hate cats that poo in my garden. It drives be crazy when they do this so it gives me no choice other than to chuck the little buggers poo back over to it's owners garden. That way it can mark it's terrortory in it's own garden and not mine.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats just what I have been doing 5 minutes ago !

Got a trowel an flicked the steaming pile over the fence...think they were barbequeuing at the time so either under their toes or in the barbie NICE !

Nix , have put those square stones that we found, in both aisles so the bugger will really have an uncomfortable time (unless he's charles atlas !). ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> manky minky


hee hee hee chuckle chuckle ;D

Mmmm my drive way smells of..............Eau de Pooooop [smiley=toilet.gif]...i have just put out some wet wipes.....some Andrews quilted...a copy of Bella.......and some air freshener.

oh well. i might as give em some comfort :

a very senisble moral.....NEVER let cats lick your fingers  :-/....incase they can't get the lid off the wet wipes ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But cats always cover their poos!

What I hate is that they dig and upset the bark chips!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

bet those chips need more than vinegar after that !


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

My cat never leaves the inside.
You wanna know why ?










this is why 8)
Either too cold or too hot outside. Not even mentioning the risk of loosing it due to ppl with not-so-honorable ideas.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice shaven pussy, mate.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Nice shaven pussy, mate.....


He's waiting patiently for the reintroduction of the native beaver............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Which planet this cat comes from? She looks like an Alien from Start Trek!


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

I think the best thing to do is to find out whom the cat belongs to, and post their deposit through their letterbox. ;D

If you canâ€™t find out who the cat belongs to the just post some through all cat owners letterboxes. Or put a big sing outside their house saying: -

MY CAT SHIT'S IN YOUR GARDENS ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> My cat never leaves the inside.
> You wanna know why ?
> 
> 
> ...


" But Meeester Fawlty......'es no rat 'es a 'amster ! "


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

A response :

We've got 2 furballs and they crap in our garden all the time. Doesn't bother me as they bury it and its good for the roses.

They weren't let out for the first few months as the wife was overprotective so litter tray it was. The moment they were allowed outside it was 'bury the sausages under the rose bush time'. Training accounts for nothing over instinct when it comes to cats.

So ..... they can't be trained and its cruel to keep them indoors all day.

If you don't want them to dump on your daffs then the fun but cat friendly way is to use a water pistol or hose. They'll soon get the message.

Gren

Mind you the little ginger bastard that scratched my roof had better watch out [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

They shit in my garden, they dig up the borders, they dig up the plants, they shit everywhere. Then, they puke over the paths, they steal the food for the birds, and they kill the birds.
AND
The worst thing, they climb over the paintwork on the TT with their claws protruding, slipping and scrabbling away to get onto the roof for a cosy comfortable snooze leaving their flea infested fur everywhere and clawing at the fabric to make themselves comfortable.

There are good cats, there are bad cats but the best cats are dead cats.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> There are good cats, there are bad cats but the best cats are dead cats.


 :-X Agreed ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bit like Greeks really !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cat Kebab :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

If the bloody Owners Gallery would let me upload a pic of my cat swearing at you lot, I'd post it - but alas I can't - so fuck off from me ;D oooh errr ;D ;D

Moley

P.S. ir_fuel, Bunny adores your Rex!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fraid I still love the fury moggies contrary of their little ways and habits heheh


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

i dream of the day when i reverse out of my drive and hear the cry of a cat under my wheels!! ;D ;D

that would teach them to shit on my lawn


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Poxy things even made BBC breakfast the other day - are wiping out indiginous wildlife or something!!

A cat free world would be no bad place. A pussy free world, however.........


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

CATS ROOL ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> *purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Â ;D


Exactly - just like a well tuned TT ;D

Moley


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

vile, replusive little fuckers.
They kill our little feathered and furred critters and shit in other people's gardens (never their owners)
And they smell

Oh, did I mention I hate 'em? 
CATS [smiley=rifle.gif] 

Mind you, I've yet to have to decide between taking one out and damaging the car.... tough call. :-/
Of course, if I could guarantee to get the cat with no damage.....that would be a result


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> vile, replusive little fuckers.
> They kill our little feathered and furred critters and shit in other people's gardens (never their owners)
> And they smell
> 
> ...


I think birds are a lot worse actually. They shit on our cars (cats don't shit on our cars).

I am not a cat lover myself...but my dog LOVES chasing them!!

So take a dog and your life will be a lot happier!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/Tosca%20in%20Bag%203%20-%20modified.jpg


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> My cat never leaves the inside.
> You wanna know why ?
> 
> 
> ...


Does Dr Evil know you have got Mr Bigglesworth ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I love cats. Sure they shit but so do babies and I know whose shitting process is more harmful to the world in general.

As for those of you who want to or harm kill cats:

YOU FUCKING C U N T S.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well said Gary and well put. *meow*


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> My cat never leaves the inside.
> You wanna know why ?
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!!   what happened to the poor animal? good of you to take it in after such a horrific accident though... someone else said that can't be kept in or trained - great don't keep them then - get a pet that is suited to urban living instead and stop abusing your neighbours... throwing rhubarb at the ones around me seems to have cured them of visiting to leave their "presents" and i have been enjoying watching the birds feed their young... i heard recently that it is illegal in australia to let your cat out all night - i think i'll be writing to my mp...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

We live in the countryside - mice come into the house (don't know how, but they get in somehow). Our cat kills them and any other mice or rabbits that she can get hold of in the surrounding countryside. She earns her keep and keeps us entertained - you can keep your dogs - at least when she takes a shit I don't have to follow behind her with a spade to clear it up! Oh sorry, my mistake - many dog owners don't bother to do that either!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this a cats against dogs thread then? :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I threw my neighbours cat muck back in their garden yesterday but what I didn't realise was that they were BBQing at the time and now I feel so embaressed :-[.

It was really ponging out my garden so I took the attitude I didn't want it to keep marking its terrortority in my garden.

We also we have to little children they could catch something from it if they picked it up and ate it or even touched it and didn't wash their hands .

Nevertheless the cat is still welcome in our garden as I do love cats and love picking him up for a cuddle but a big no no to its toilet habits ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Just shoot the neighbour's cat and have done with it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I threw my neighbours cat muck back in their garden yesterday but what I didn't realise was that they were BBQing at the time and now I feel so embaressed Â :-[. Â
> 
> It was really ponging out my garden so I took the attitude I didn't want it to keep marking its terrortority in my garden. Â
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar Abi...


> Got a trowel an flicked the steaming pile over the fence...think they were barbequeuing at the time so either under their toes or in the barbie NICE !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just about every single bloody neighbour of ours was BBQing on Saturday..... including us 8). Then my son says he could smell fish :-/ from our neighbours house the minute I flicked the muck over the fence ....... I bet that was the cat muck sizzling on the BBQ ;D har har har har lurvely


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: garyc Posted on: May 31st, 2003, 3:10pm
> I love cats. Sure they shit but so do babies and I know whose shitting process is more harmful to the world in general.


Your babies shit in the garden then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know of some mums that pottery train in the garden :-/..... stops baby weeing all over the house and pinting the walls and carpets brown too LOL


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Your babies shit in the garden then? Â Â


Yes, that's right guy. :

Your powers of logical deduction are good today. :-/


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I'll just stick to Koi & Alsatians then, missing out the Feline factor in the food chain - at least neither of these can crap in nextdoor's BBQ and every single pussy I've ever known has always been a bitch, digging their claws in whenever they get a chance!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ... and every single pussy I've ever known has always been a bitch, digging their claws in whenever they get a chance!


And then taking half the house when they leave. Oops, wrong pussy. :


----------

